# Eclipse EE Datenbank verändern/runterfahren



## The_S (22. Okt 2007)

Hi,

ich habe mir in Eclipse EE im Datasource Explorer eine Verbindung zu einer HSQLDB angelegt. Dabei wird automatisch eine neue DB mitsamt User "sa" und Passwort "" angelegt. Jetzt hätte ich gerne das Passwort und den Benutzer verändert (Muss ich ja prinzipiell nur im log der DB abändern). Nur leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit über den Datasource Explorer gefunden, die DB runterzufahren. Lediglich ein Disconnect ist möglich, wodurch die Dateien der DB trotzdem gesperrt, und die DB oben bleibt.

Als nächstes würde ich gerne in meine Tabelle über den Data Source Explorer ein zusätzliches Feld einfügen. Aber irgendwie habe ich auch dazu keine Möglichkeit gefunden. Muss ich das wirklich manuell über SQL machen?

Auch das löschen der Tabelle (Rechtsklick = delete) erzielt bei mir gar keine Wirkung.

Weiß zufällig jemand was ich falsch mache? Danke!


----------



## byte (22. Okt 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weiß zufällig jemand was ich falsch mache? Danke!


Ja: Der Fehler liegt darin, den Data Source Explorer zu benutzen.  Hab den mal getestet und war auch alles andere als begeistert. Nimm einfach eins der vernünftigen DB-Tools, z.B. DBVisualizer oder SQuirreL.


----------



## The_S (30. Okt 2007)

OK, bin ich jetzt auch zu übergegangen. Das Teil ist einfach 'n Dreck. Entweder richtig machen oder gar net :roll: .


----------

